# Need help with cats and Clavamox



## keithp (Mar 21, 2007)

I was given the oral liquid Clavamox because a stray cat i'm caring for has URI (upper respitory infection) It's eyes are dripping greenish liquid and the eye is half shut. A fellow cat owner (a friend) went to the vet and brought the medication for me, but the stray was never taken to the vet, so I didnt get instructions on usage. I'm positive it has URI though.

I'm not able to afford to get the cat to a vet, but I dont want it to get worse from the infection.

I do have the box and instructions, it's says how much to give, how to prepare, and for how long to use. 

But I have a few questions about it before using just to make sure.

1.Does it treat URI, if not then I just wont use it.

2.It says to give it to the cat orally, it also says it's used to treat infections like wounds. Does the medication treat the infection when it's taken orally?


Or does it get applied to the wound?


Reason i'm asking is because another cat was in a fight and got a large wound on it's ear, to prevent infection can I give it clavamox once a day?

3. It said that some side effects may occur. Which are normal, and which are bad so I can watch out for them.

The cats arent pregnant or nursing. and are a year or two years old.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's to treat bacterial infections. Primary URI is viral, but it sounds like you cat has a classic secondary bacterial infection, so Clavamox is appropriate for that. It's given orally for whatever infection is involved, as it works systemically. If you don't have enough for the full course of treatment for two cats, then you should only give it to one. Giving it for half the required time is asking for the infection to come back. Don't stop giving it if it looks like it's working after a couple days. Side effects are primarily digestive/intestinal upset.

No lectures on self-diagnosis/treatment; I'm sure you're aware of the risks/limitations.


----------



## MattH (Oct 26, 2005)

I must say good luck...

Dorn had a severe URI like you described. Clavamox didnt do squat. Whenhe got old enough, he was able to go on a human medicine called vibramicin. That cleared it up within 4 days.. I was totally astonished. I paid for it though... it was 40 bucks a crack!!! and we needed 2 bottles to ensure it cleared up. That was a year and half ago and he has been great ever since!!!


----------



## keithp (Mar 21, 2007)

I must say good luck...

Dorn had a severe URI like you described. Clavamox didnt do squat. 


I honestly was expecting plain old Amoxicilin to be given (the pink liquid) I guess this stuff is stronger.


The person who got it for me took their cat to the vet for the same symptoms, and was diagnosed with URI, , the diagnosis isnt a guess it been comfirmed it was that.


I've had cats before and they had exact symptoms as the stray, which turned out to be URI.

I just wanted to make sure the meds were for that, and to know what side effects to be on the lookout for.

If the cat vomits or gets diarrhea is that normal? Is there a special diet I should give it while on the meds. I'm going to mix the meds into canned food he likes canned food alot and that way i wont have to put it in his mouth.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

All 4 of my cats have been on Clavamox for URI's.

3 of them were on the tablets and 1 was on the liquid. Mine didn't have any side effects from it all. All their URI's cleared up also.

I gave the liquid directly into the mouth though.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Cheddar was also on the liquid clavamox when he had a URI. I was able to mix it in with his food without a problem, but some cats may be more finicky than others.

It should do the trick as long as it isn't a particularly nasty infection. 
I believe the liquid is only good for a certain number of days before it needs to be thrown out, and from what I remember, it doesn't stay good long enough for one full round of medication.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry, but I seriously think you need to get the cat to the vet. Assuming you know why an animal is sick is - in my humble opinion- very dangerous.

If finances are a issue and if its a stray, is it possible to take it to an animal shelter where it can be looked after and treated and perhaps (hopefully) found a new home for when its recovered? Just a thought.


----------



## MattH (Oct 26, 2005)

I think the Clavamox failed because he URI was so severe with Dorn. We got him from the shelter, and they give them clavamox, but its like the virus is now immue to the clavamox...


----------



## keithp (Mar 21, 2007)

One more question, it says gives twice a day. 

When the stray comes around it's visits are unpredictable, sometimes it comes once a day, other times it will stay around the whole day and not leave.

How many hours do I space out the doses?
Will it be effective if the cat comes around only once a day?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

For best effect it needs to be given twice a day.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

If you are going to give Clavamox it is important to follow the instructions and give the entire course. Twice a day (12 hours apart) and, usually 7-10 days. If you can't do that, it's better not to give it at all. If you stop before the end the infection can come back even worse than before. Maybe you can put the cat somewhere inside until it's better?


----------



## keithp (Mar 21, 2007)

No I cant bring him inside unfortunetly. My main goal would be to find him a home, but thats more difficult than one would think.

Well i'm only able to give the cat the meds starting at 12 noon, but there is no way i'll be able to give the med again at 12 midnight.

So it will only be able to get the meds once a day, which is better than nothing I guess.

As long as meds are left I will give it for 7-10 days, i'll check on the eye to see if the fluid stops coming, if it does then that that should mean he is getting better.

He has a good appetite so i'll take that as a good sign.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If you give one dose at noon, then just give the other dose as far apart as you can. It doesn't have to be exactly at midnight. :wink: 

Giving one dose only is worse than giving none. When an antibiotic is administered too little or not long enough, only the weak bacteria are killed. The strong bacteria survive and come back stronger and resistant to the antibiotic.


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

To answer your question about side-effects, it's not at all uncommon for the clavamox to cause upset stomachs. I've given it to my cats several times and they do sometimes get a little nauseated from it.


----------



## keithp (Mar 21, 2007)

Well so far one dose a day seems to be working. The cats eye is not leaking anymore, sometimes he still shuts it halfway, but I see an improvement so i'm going to continue giving it to him until 10 days are up.

And his appetite is great so I dont see any side effects.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Those are good signs.


----------

